# Chernobyl Schools



## Wrench (Oct 31, 2018)

*October 18*​
*Ukraine*

So I've been wanting to go here since before I was actually into exploring and had began to think that it was never going happen then almost by accident it did and before I knew it we were on the plane to Kyiv.
Now I had been warned to expect Kyiv to be like the wild west so with some apprehension I left the airport with Fragglehunter and Zero81 and haggled for a taxi to take us to our hotel where we would meet Homosovieticus for a wander round Kyiv at night (really? after everything I'd heard? we would be robbed and killed inside 30 mins and an explorer with my looks would probably be sold as a sex slave to rich and powerful ladies all over eastern Europe)

You know what? Kyiv was lovely, I mean really nice and good god it was cheap after 2 hours of wandering it was time to eat and drink and all four of us did just that untill about midnight for a grand total of £30????

I was liking this place lots.

next morning we were picked up and driven into the zone where we would spend the next 4 days.

I took well over 1000 pics so I've had to be brutal with my selection.

*Pripyat schools (too many to name) but one of them virtually unseen.*






















































































*For anyone who is thinking of going just do it, get it sorted and go you will love it.

10/10 from me as all my Pripyat posts are going to be​*
*Thanks for looking. more pics here if you fancy https://flic.kr/s/aHskKuJYoN*​


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 31, 2018)

Nuclear Science Class?

Love those photos. Some of the best Chernobyl ones i have seen.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 31, 2018)

Beautiful mate as always and really quite envious.the schools are always something I wanted too see.look forward to the rest of your posts from here


----------



## HughieD (Oct 31, 2018)

Mega pics mate. Looking forward to the rest of your reports.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 31, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Nuclear Science Class?
> 
> Love those photos. Some of the best Chernobyl ones i have seen.



Wow, thanks for the complement.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 31, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Mega pics mate. Looking forward to the rest of your reports.



Thanks Hugie.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 31, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Beautiful mate as always and really quite envious.the schools are always something I wanted too see.look forward to the rest of your posts from here



Thanks Mikey, the schools were brilliant but the hospital was the best I think for me.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Nov 1, 2018)

Wowowowow great job man


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 1, 2018)

Good selection mate, very impressive and lots of detail. There's clearly plenty still to see here, maybe next year..


----------



## Wrench (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks Urbandonedteam


----------



## Wrench (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks Scattergun
go go go it really is worth it, I intend togo again next year.


----------



## MrSovieticus (Nov 2, 2018)

Quality shots as always Sir!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 2, 2018)

That's some of the best shots Iv seen from there, brilliantly captured.


----------



## Wrench (Nov 3, 2018)

Cheers matey
The company made it such a good trip


----------



## Wrench (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks for the compliment bg


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 4, 2018)

Such atmospheric photos! An amazing set you have there Tbolt...you lucky lucky bugga!!! That gas mask room is pretty haunting, love the shots.

I will knit you some latex lederhosens for your next trip there mate, you're sure to get kidnapped by a sex slave or arrested, either way it will be memorable


----------



## antonymes (Nov 4, 2018)

Without a doubt the best shots I've seen from Chernobyl. Great composition and processing.


----------



## Wrench (Nov 5, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Such atmospheric photos! An amazing set you have there Tbolt...you lucky lucky bugga!!! That gas mask room is pretty haunting, love the shots.
> 
> I will knit you some latex lederhosens for your next trip there mate, you're sure to get kidnapped by a sex slave or arrested, either way it will be memorable



Lol thanks chuck I'll look forward to that x


----------



## Wrench (Nov 5, 2018)

antonymes said:


> Without a doubt the best shots I've seen from Chernobyl. Great composition and processing.



Wow thanks very much for the kind words. 
Glad you liked em


----------



## Silverlight (Nov 6, 2018)

Fabulously framed shots. Thanks for taking the risk!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks Silverlight


----------

